# Unlocked Samsung Galaxy S4 Help?



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys been a while since i've been here. Here's the situation, I'm gonna be upgrading my very troublesome Droid Bionic to the Galaxy S4. I might get the Verizon variant but if worse comes to worse I'll have to buy the Unlocked version sold on Amazon.
Link - http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-i9505-Factory-Unlocked-International/dp/B00CBSX5U6/ref=sr_1_6?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1370376337&sr=1-6&keywords=galaxy+s4+us+version
If I do buy the unlocked version, what carriers can I use when I decide to get a plan?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone know? And also how to install that carrier into the phone. For example: can I flash the GS4 to use Metro PCS or some other cheap service? And if so how?


----------

